# La sua è stata una reazione istintiva.



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
J'aimerais bien comprendre s'il existe construction pareille en français, comme mise en relief.
ARTICLE + PRONOM(accordé avec le nom qui suit) + être + Substantif.

*La sienne a été une réaction instinctive *(?)

Suona già malissimo, lo so, ma mi interessa conoscere le rese possibili in francese.

Merci


----------



## LaureF

Cette phrase n'est pas correcte. Il faut dire: *Sa *réaction a été instinctive.
Ou alors, il faut désigner un personne. Par exemple: La réaction *de Paul* a été instinctive.


----------



## matoupaschat

LaureF said:


> Cette phrase n'est pas correcte. Il faut dire: *Sa *réaction a été instinctive.
> Ou alors, il faut désigner un personne. Par exemple: La réaction *de Paul* a été instinctive.


 
Bienvenue sur le forum, LaureF 

J'ajoute que si on veut insister et rendre la même idée qu'en italien, on répétera _"réaction"_ et on dira : "Sa réaction a été une réaction instinctive", ou en précisant : "La réaction de Paul a été une réaction instinctive" .


----------



## Anaiss

Merci pour vos corréctions LaureF, et bienvenue sur le Forum!
Dans ce fil, je cherche des formes présentatives ou des mises en relief possibles pour rendre l'effet de l'italien.
*
"C'était une réaction instinctive de sa part"? 

Est-ce que cela peut fonctionner? *
Merci.

EDIT: merci matoupaschat, c'était l'effet de remarque que je cherchais. 
La domanda è ancora aperta però...


----------



## Ruminante

Salve,
questione interessantissima; per rendere quel "La sua ..." mi domando se ci potremmo avvicinare al senso italiano con qualcosa come "Sa réaction à lui" o "Sa propre réaction" était instinctive.


----------



## Anaiss

Mmm, interessanti anche le tue proposte, non ci avevo pensato!
Aspettiamo fiduciosi l'opinione di qualche natif..


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,

Ottima traduzione, quella di Ruminante .

Avevo l’intenzione ieri di tornare sull’argomento e di fare la stessa proposta ma ho lasciato perdere per un bel raffreddore che mi stava annebbiando la mente .

Riprendiamo :


« Sa réaction a été instinctive » / « La réaction de Paul a été instinctive » : semplice enunciazione dei fatti . 
« Sa réaction a été une réaction instinctive » / « La réaction de Paul a été une réaction instinctive » : si insiste sull’istintività . 
« Sa propre réaction a été instinctive » / « Sa réaction à lui a été instinctive » : si insiste sulla persona . 
Ora, tocca a voi madrelingua di scegliere, anche di confermare o meno l’impressione che mi ha lasciato l’uso di questa costruzione italiana, cioè che non sempre insiste cosí come sembrerebbe ma è piuttosto una semplice figura stilistica, addirittura una zeppa verbale ( ?) .


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie, le impressioni scritte dopo le frasi sono una manna!
Cosa intendi esattamente con zeppa verbale?


----------



## matoupaschat

Una mia professoressa d'italiano del Consolato di Liegi usava zeppa per mania .


----------



## Ruminante

Ottima traduzione, quella di Ruminante .

Grazie Matoupaschat... mi suonava bene perchè l'ho sentita tante volte dai madrelingua, pero' ripensandoci credo che non sia affatto la migliore in questo caso. In effetti, "sa réaction à lui était instinctive" si tradurrebbe piuttosto con "la reazione sua è stata istintiva" e non con la frase di partenza "la sua è stata una reazione istintiva" non so se mi spiego. Ci manca un qualcosa che forse non puo' neanche esserci in francese, non lo so... e piacerebbe anche a me scoprirlo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ruminante,

Interessanti, le tue informazioni, grazie .
È da parecchio che considero abbastanza neutra la costruzione "la sua è stata una reazione istintiva" , direi che è un semplice riordinamento delle parole de "la sua reazione è stata istintiva", con una lieve sfumatura che fin adesso ho lasciato da parte . Dimmi, prego, se sbaglio o no . Avrei un'altra proposta per tradurre la frase di partenza : "il (elle) a eu une réaction istinctive" . Anche qui non c'è tanto rilievo .

Detto fra parentesi, trovo utile che gli utenti indichino la loro età nel profilo ...


----------



## Ruminante

Bonjour!
Non mi alleno piu' in francese da tanto tempo, ma ogni tanto ripesco qualcosa perchè oltre a studiarlo, ho vissuto in Belgio da 14 a 18 anni e ho lavorato con francesi per 16 anni. Pero' non saro' mai madrelingua, comunque,

sono certa che "La sua è stata una reazione istintiva" è diverso da "la sua reazione è stata istintiva". Ci ho pensato un po' su e penso che si usi in risposta a qualcosa, come commento a qualcosa che precede e dà una sfumatura diversa. Forse corrisponde in un certo senso a "E' che ha reagito d'istinto" e mi viene in mente un'altra frase in francese, "ça fait qu'il a réagi instinctivement", o "du fait, il a réagi".... Che ne pensate?.
A questo punto sarebbe utile avere il solito contesto della frase...

Alla prossima...


----------



## Corsicum

Ruminante said:


> A questo punto sarebbe utile avere il solito contesto della frase...


Effectivement il me semble aussi que « _la sua_ » fait beaucoup plus référence à un contexte :
_« la sua » : sa démarche / son attitude / son action / sa façon d’agir / sa manière d’agir… / sa réaction_


----------



## Anaiss

Il contesto non c'è, era una frase qualunque che ho usato per fare un esempio della struttura italiana.


> Ci ho pensato un po' su e penso che si usi in risposta a qualcosa, come commento a qualcosa che precede e dà una sfumatura diversa. Forse corrisponde in un certo senso a "E' che ha reagito d'istinto" (...)


Concordo Ruminante, ha una sfumatura che si avvicina alla giustificazione, o a un tentativo di spiegazione dell'evento di cui si parla.

Potrei provare a fornire un contesto ipotetico:

-Quell'uomo si è buttato in mezzo alla strada per salvare il figlio che stava attraversando incautamente. Che coraggio!(positivo)/Che pazzo!(negativo)
-La sua è stata una reazione istintiva.

Che dite?


----------



## Ruminante

Beh, in questo contesto mi suona bene una frase "normale", tipo "il a réagi instinctivement". Prima pensavo a una situazione diversa, una lunga discussione in cui una persona dice la sua riguardo alla reazione di un'altra persona, e il suo interlocutore fa altri commenti, poi a un certo punto la prima persona dice: "La sua è stata una reazione istintiva!" per insistere sulla sua idea. Per quello pensavo a renderla in francese con qualcosa come "Au fait, il a réagi instinctivement" 
è passata ora mia figlia di 13, ha letto e secondo lei non c'è differenza tra le due versioni "la sua reazione è stata istintiva" e "la sua è stata ..."
Saluti


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie, buona giornata.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tratto da Serianni UTET 1989 Cap. VII p. 273 :
*117.* Talvolta il pronome possessivo anticipa un sostantivo che comparirà solo più tardi, come nome del predicato (Brunet 1980: 169-170; di qui i due esempi che seguono): "può darsi che la mia fosse solo una frase" (Landolfi). L'uso del pronome ha un certo rilievo stilistico quando sia interscambiabile con quello dell'aggettivo possessivo: "da più di un anno i nostri sono soltanto rapporti d'amicizia", ecc. (Arpino; invece di: "i nostri rapporti sono soltanto d'amicizia"). Più marcata forza espressiva ha la posposizione del possessivo al predicato, come inciso: "Prendiamo Stendhal. È un caso, il suo, di precocità ritardata al possibile" (Sciascia,_ La scomparsa di Majorana_, 22).​*@* Ruminante : solo per curiosità, dove stavi, in Belgio ?
    Au plaisir !


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> *@* Ruminante : solo per curiosità, dove stavi, in Belgio ?
> Au plaisir !


 
A Bruxelles, quartiere Boitsfort. Ho dei bei ricordi... Ora dopo tanti anni in Italia, quando piove ricordo con piacere quell'atmosfera un po' familiare... e anche se sono fuori allenamento, non ho difficoltà ad andare in bicicletta perchè ci andavo tutti i giorni a scuola (Scuola Europea, Uccles)
Saluti


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Tratto da Serianni UTET 1989 Cap. VII p. 273 :
> *117.* Talvolta il pronome possessivo anticipa un sostantivo che comparirà solo più tardi, come nome del predicato (Brunet 1980: 169-170; di qui i due esempi che seguono): "può darsi che la mia fosse solo una frase" (Landolfi). L'uso del pronome ha un certo rilievo stilistico quando sia interscambiabile con quello dell'aggettivo possessivo: "da più di un anno i nostri sono soltanto rapporti d'amicizia", ecc. (Arpino; invece di: "i nostri rapporti sono soltanto d'amicizia"). Più marcata forza espressiva ha la posposizione del possessivo al predicato, come inciso: "Prendiamo Stendhal. È un caso, il suo, di precocità ritardata al possibile" (Sciascia,_ La scomparsa di Majorana_, 22).​


Mi sa che dovrò proprio procurarmi il Serianni, sembra così completo!
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Ruminante

Salve a tutti,

se il pronome possessivo *La sua ... è stata una reazione istintiva* ha un valore rafforzativo/dimostrativo, forse in francese si puo' rendere con "cette": 
Cette réaction-là   o Cette réaction à lui ...  a été instinctive 
 
Nel portale del Centre national de ressources textuelles et lexicales, sull'uso di "ce, cette..:" (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ce) ho trovato una costruzione che poteva forse fare al caso nostro ma è antiquata:
 
" _Vx._ *Ce* + adj. poss. _Ce mien cousin_ : 
6. le pape. − Il n'est rien que *ces *_miens frères_ ne puissent ni ne doivent entendre de vous en ce moment.
Montherlant, _Malatesta,_ 1946, II, 4, p. 468"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> se il pronome possessivo *La sua ... è stata una reazione istintiva* ha un valore rafforzativo/dimostrativo, forse in francese si puo' rendere con "cette":
> Cette réaction-là o *Cette réaction à lui ... a été instinctive*
> No, no ! Ci vuole prima il possessivo per poter rafforzare con "à lui" . La tua proposta "sa réaction à lui" è molto molto migliore, per quanto sia necessario rafforzare in francese, e ne dubito fortemente .​Nel portale del Centre national de ressources textuelles et lexicales, sull'uso di "ce, cette..:" (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ce) ho trovato una costruzione che poteva forse fare al caso nostro ma è antiquata:
> 
> " _Vx._ *Ce* + adj. poss. _Ce mien cousin_ :
> 6. le pape. − Il n'est rien que *ces *_miens frères_ ne puissent ni ne doivent entendre de vous en ce moment.
> Montherlant, _Malatesta,_ 1946, II, 4, p. 468"


 
"Cette sienne réaction"... beh, mi dispiace veramente, ma effetto esilerante garantito !.
 In francese moderno, dimostrativo e possessivo non non si usano mai insieme 
Montherlant è un caso speciale, gli piaceva molto il classicismo, perfino gli arcaismi


----------



## Anaiss

J'avais lu à propos de cette construction, mais je ne l'avais jamais osé. (e ho fatto bene sembra!)
Elle me parait plutôt invraisemblable actuellement.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> "Cette sienne réaction"... beh, mi dispiace veramente, ma effetto esilerante garantito !.


Tout à fait d’accord.
Pour « coller » à l’expression d’origine on pourrait être tenté de dire :
_La sienne, de réaction, a été instinctive (_peut être incorrecte_)_
_La sienne, sa réaction, a été instinctive (_probablement correcte_)_


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accord, Corsicum, mais seulement si c'est par opposition à la réaction de quelqu'un d'autre et si on veut insister là-dessus . Dans ce cas, "sa réaction à lui/elle" convient aussi très bien .
Mais je pense maintenant que la construction "la sua è stata una reazione istintiva" équivaut purement et simplement, quant au sens, à "la sua reazione è stata istintiva" ; il y a juste une différence de style que je ne vois pas très bien comment on pourrait rendre .
Je voudrais bien avoir l'avis de Necsus . Espérons !
Salut à toi .


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> "Cette sienne réaction"... beh, mi dispiace veramente, ma effetto esilerante garantito !.
> In francese moderno, dimostrativo e possessivo non non si usano mai insieme
> Montherlant è un caso speciale, gli piaceva molto il classicismo, perfino gli arcaismi


 
Merci Matoupaschat...
p.s. esilarante si scrive con la a


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Merci Matoupaschat...
> p.s. esil*a*rante si scrive con la a


 Grazie anche a te . Buona notte .


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno a tutti,
aspettando pareri autorevoli, ho da proporvi qualcosa di buono, ... spero! Mi è venuta un'espressione che ho sentito tante volte in francese, e che non sapevo come tradurre in italiano... forse fa al caso nostro, sentite qua:

.... Là, il a eu une réaction instinctive!


----------



## matoupaschat

Buongiorno Ruminante,
"Là, il a eu une réaction instinctive! " . Suppongo che l'abbia sentita in francese, detta (cioè espressa oralmente) da Francesi ?
Edit : È una bella idea, per un dialogo, orale o scritto, uguale .


----------



## Ruminante

Si' Matoupaschat, l'espressione "là, ..." l'ho sentita spesso da francesi di Francia, si'... in Belgio non si usa? Non mi ricordo bene. Ad esempio uno parlava di un tizio che faceva qualcosa, e partiva il commento; "Là, il exagère..."
Insomma Là servirebbe come introduzione/commento a qualcosa, proprio come "la sua.." 
Provo a tradurre tutto il contesto ipotetico proposto da Anaiss l'altroieri:


> -Quell'uomo si è buttato in mezzo alla strada per salvare il figlio che stava attraversando incautamente. Che coraggio!(positivo)/Che pazzo!(negativo)
> -La sua è stata una reazione istintiva.


Cet homme-là s'est jeté au milieu de la rue pour sauver son fils qui était en train de traverser imprudemment. Quel courage(/Quel fou!)ù
- Là, il a eu une réaction instinctive.
(un po' diverso da: Sa réaction a été instinctive)
Vabbè, forse sto insistendo troppo?
Ciao, alla prossima


----------



## Anaiss

Anche in italiano si usa, mi sembra, con_ là/lì_. 
Comunque,  se qualcuno volesse proporre un contesto diverso (che lo convince di più) è il benvenuto.
In fondo, la mia era una riflessione generale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ruminante,

Scusa l'impaginazione : ho dovuto importare/esportare tutto con Word per avere un minimo di confort visivo .


_Si' Matoupaschat, l'espressione "là, ..." l'ho sentita spesso da francesi di Francia, si'... in Belgio non si usa? Non mi ricordo bene. Ad esempio uno parlava di un tizio che faceva qualcosa, e partiva il commento; "Là, il exagère..."_
_Si usa anche in Belgio, ma molto molto meno . Se voglio imitare i Francesi - no, siamo giusti, piuttosto i Parigini - provo a prendere il loro accento e, per fare la misura, metto dei là un po’ dappertutto . _

_Insomma Là servirebbe come introduzione/commento a qualcosa, proprio come "la sua.." _
_Esatto, solo che con « la sua » non so veramente come regolarmi . Intanto, se hai coraggio, leggi questo : __http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/là_

_Provo a tradurre tutto il contesto ipotetico proposto da Anaiss l'altroieri:_

_Citation:_
_-Quell'uomo si è buttato in mezzo alla strada per salvare il figlio che stava attraversando incautamente. Che coraggio!(positivo)/Che pazzo!(negativo)_
_-La sua è stata una reazione istintiva. _

_Cet homme-là s'est jeté au milieu de la rue pour sauver son fils qui était en train de traverser imprudemment. Quel courage(/Quel fou!)ù_
_- Là, il a eu une réaction instinctive._

_Sono più o meno d’accordo con la tua traduzione, ma, se rileggo il tutto, non mi va giù l’ultima parte perché mi sembra staccata dal resto . In poche parole lo stile è troppo diverso . _
_Da quanto finisco per capire, in italiano, qui, in questo contesto, dicendo « la sua è stata … », si enfatizza l’insieme, non si mette l’accento sulla sola instintività della reazione né sul solo autore della reazione . *D’accordo ?*_
_Allora, ciò che vedrei di meglio (tirando le somma di quello che è stato avanzato da tutti) sarebbe qualcosa come : « Oui, sa réaction a vraiment été instinctive » o « Cela a été un pur réflexe de sa part » . Cosa ne pensi, tu ?_


_Vabbè, forse sto insistendo troppo? Figurati, mi diverto un sacco !_
_Ciao, alla prossima_
_Con gran piacere ! Adesso, mi prendo un'aspirina e ti auguro una buona notte _​


----------



## Anaiss

> Allora, ciò che vedrei di meglio (tirando le somma di quello che è stato avanzato da tutti) sarebbe qualcosa come : « Oui, sa réaction a vraiment été instinctive » o «* Cela a été un pur réflexe de sa part *»


Posso fare una domanda?
La traduzione da te suggerita si avvicina un po' al mio post #4?
Non capivo se era una costruzione legittima, nessuno ha più risposto a quella domanda in particolare.
Buonanotte (e auguri di pronta guarigione per il raffreddore).


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Posso fare una domanda?
> La traduzione da te suggerita si avvicina un po' al mio post #4?
> Non capivo se era una costruzione legittima, nessuno ha più risposto a quella domanda in particolare.
> Buonanotte (e auguri di pronta guarigione per il raffreddore).


 
Scusami ! Certo, è quasi identica . Per essere sincero,  ho cambiato orientamento e mi sono perso più volte in questo thread . A un certo punto, credevo di essere nel labirinto di un luna park  .  
Grazie e buona notte


----------



## Ruminante

Hé-là ! Ehilà…
Matoupaschat mi incoraggi, scusate se faccio confusione, non sono una linguista ma mi diverto tanto anch'io...! mi sembra di essere piu' che in un luna park, in un giallo.

Ho scorso la pagina web indicata da Matoupaschat… mi sembra che gli usi di “Là” in francese siano molti piu’ che in italiano… 

Ma su “La sua” e simili (oltre alle citazioni dal Serianni di Matoupaschat) non sono riuscita a trovare niente. 

“Là” in francese mi pareva andasse bene per la frase del thread appunto per il suo valore di _mise en relief_, ad es. “Particule de renforcement d'un dém., avec le gallicisme de présentation, de mise en relief _c'est, ce sont” _] _Ce sont là des erreurs impardonnables; c'est là le fond du problème, la difficulté.” __(nel nostro caso “C’était là une réaction instinctive” )__che si rifà un po’ _alla proposta di Anaiss al post n. 4 , forse la piu’ semplice e rispondente all’originale italiano, cioè *C'était une réaction instinctive de sa part.*
Mi conforta anche questo uso di “là”: “[Sert à reprendre ou à préciser un terme que l'on vient d'exprimer] Alors là..., … _là vraiment, là franchement..”__. __quindi nel nostro caso “Là vraiment, c’était une réaction instinctive”_

Cercando di rispondere alla domanda di Matoupaschat: 
“_qui, in questo contesto, dicendo « la sua è stata … », si enfatizza l’insieme, non si mette l’accento sulla sola instintività della reazione né sul solo autore della reazione . *D’accordo ?*_

Penso di si’, si enfatizza “l’insieme” cioè la cosa in sé, indipendentemente dalla qualità che viene spiegata piu’ avanti; e indipendentemente dall’autore, anche se quel possessivo lo evoca; nello stesso tempo pero’ credo che serva a enfatizzare proprio la qualità, perché “isola” e quindi mette in rilievo quella data cosa, la reazione, dando maggior peso al giudizio di istintività che segue. 

Le due nuove proposte mi paiono ottime da un lato ma inadeguate dall’altro. Partendo dal contesto ipotetico fornito da Anaiss,
1) In « Oui, sa réaction a vraiment été instinctive »vedo un “Oui” di troppo, perché non si è parlato che del coraggio (o della follia) del padre, non ancora dell’istintività della reazione; nello stesso ordine di idee, *vraiment* va benissimo per tradurre il "peso" di “La sua” in italiano, se significa "proprio" e non so se ho ragione ma io _vraiment_ lo metterei dopo _été_. La sua è stata una reazione istintiva” corrisponderebbe a “La sua reazione è stata veramente (=proprio) istintiva” quindi in francese: “Sa réaction a été vraiment istinctive” e proprio anche se va con istintiva si riallaccia forse a "la sua", "la propria". Pensavo anche a “C’était une réaction vraiment instinctive” o ispirandosi alla seconda proposta, “C’était une réaction purement instinctive” ma forse si va troppo oltre con l’interpretazione, anche in “pur réflexe”. Non so. 

Concludendo, ho cercato di ricordare altri casi in cui si usa questo articolo + pronome possessivo usati comunemente. Noto che si accompagnano spesso a giudizi negativi…
“La sua è proprio una malattia (mania) o La sua si chiama maleducazione (=Quella che ha lui è proprio...)
“Il suo è un atteggiamento ambiguo” (= Il modo in cui si comporta lui è ambiguo).

Tanti cari saluti
p.s. Non so se è il caso di dirlo nel forum ma ho notato anch’io come è bravo Necsus, mi è venuta voglia di segnalargli questo thread, nel caso non l’avesse letto.


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo per il francese non posso essere di molto aiuto. Per l'italiano forse... neanche! Nel senso che non ritengo che in una frase isolata come quella dell'esempio esista una motivazione specifica per anticipare il pronome, se non la cifra stilistica. Si tratta di una scelta lessicale con la quale si ripete più volte lo stesso termine, una volta citandolo direttamente e le altre volte recuperandolo attraverso un _sostituente_. In questo caso si tratta di un _antecedente_ (sostituisce il nome nella proposizione che viene prima).
Diverso sarebbe il valore in caso di contrapposizione con una proposizione che seguisse: "La sua è stata una reazione istintiva, (mentre) quella di Giorgio era intenzionale", dove il pronome può essere anticipato per conferirgli risalto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie tante, Necsus .
È esattamente l'informazione che mi occorreva e alla quale, da non madrelingua, l'accesso mi risulta difficoltoso .
Un caro saluto .


----------



## Necsus

Allora sono lieto di essere stato comunque d'aiuto.


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie 1000 pero' secondo me la domanda di Anaiss è ancora aperta ma è passata in secondo piano per via dell'appesantimento della discussione ...

Era chiaro sin dall'inizio che la frase del thread non ha a che vedere con una contrapposizione; la domanda secondo me era piuttosto se esiste in francese un modo di rendere la scelta stilistica italiana di articolo + pronome possessivo antecedente ecc., scelta questa che, pur essendo solo lessicale, crea un effetto particolare. 

Insomma "La sua è stata una reazione istintiva" corrisponde piu' a un semplice "Sa réaction a été instinctive" o è resa meglio da "Cela a été une réaction instinctive de sa part", o "Sa réaction è lui a été instinctive" o altro ancora? 

Di nuovo, saluti cari a tutti.


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno, anzi bonjour... mi rispondo da sola perchè ci ho ripensato.

Non credo che "La sua..." possa essere solo vista come una scelta di stile, la contrapposizione di fatto esiste col resto del mondo. In breve, mettendo tra parentesi questa contrapposizione ideale:

Uno cammina tranquillo poi vede che il figlio si è messo a camminare in mezzo alla strada e sta arrivando una macchina dal lato opposto. Io non so neanche se avrei avuto la forza di gridare, perchè nei momenti di panico mi blocco completamente, sono incapace di reagire. Quel padre invece si è lanciato di scatto in mezzo alla strada davanti a suo figlio, per proteggerlo.

(Tra tante reazioni che uno puo' avere,) la sua è stata una reazione istintiva.

Altri esempi:

Si è parlato del fatto che siamo in vacanza, a molti piace stare seduti fuori a chiacchierare, e pazienza se a qualcuno le chiacchiere all'ora di pranzo danno fastidio. Se uno non riesce a riposare, che vada in farmacia a comprarsi dei tappi per le orecchie! Beh si', pero' quella persona li' ha proprio una voce squillante, parla forte per abitudine. 
Quindi, va bene che siamo in vacanza e dobbiamo essere tolleranti...

(E' abbastanza normale rilassarsi e pensare anche a se stessi, ma) la sua è proprio maleducazione.

Ho un collega che controlla i prezzi del formaggio a mensa e trova che ci sia troppa differenza coi prezzi dei negozi, allora sai a volte che fa, ordina solo la pasta e a un certo punto tira fuori una bustina con un pezzo di formaggio che si è portato da casa. Eppure i soldi non gli mancano. Forse lo fa per una questione di principio... Ma no, io non trovo che i prezzi siano troppo alti in questa mensa.
 
(Di questi tempi tutti tendiamo un po' a risparmiare, ma) la sua è proprio una malattia.
 
Una persona premurosa e generosa verso il prossimo in generale suscita sempre interesse e piacere. Quella persona li', invece, suscita imbarazzo perchè si unisce spontaneamente ai gruppi, partecipa volentieri alle uscite mondane ma quando si tratta di pagare il conto, lascia sempre che siano gli altri a tirare fuori il portafoglio. 
(Tra tanti atteggiamenti possibili, ) il suo è un atteggiamento che non fa onore.


----------



## Anaiss

La mia domanda in fondo era piuttosto vaga, capisco che possa aver creato confusione, ma fin dall'inizio mi sembra di aver specificato che (nell'impossibilità effettiva della costruzione) mi interessava conoscere le "costruzioni enfatiche" possibili in francese.
Ovvio che se non esiste una costruzione identica, la versione tenderà a cambiare a seconda della situazione.

Cercare di sviscerare i significati possibili del nostro "articolo + pronome" è arduo,   perché come abbiamo visto il suo campo di applicazione è ampio (dal commento durante una discussione, all'inversione usata spesso negli scritti di un certo spessore [vd. ex. Serianni]).

L'unica, credo, è cercare di usare intuito e buon senso nella traduzione del caso specifico, seguendo ad esempio le riflessioni che ha esposto matoupaschat nel post #7.


----------



## matoupaschat

* Meglio tardi che mai ?  *

Sono tre giorni che sto cercando di redigere qualcosa che tenga conto dei vari contributi, anche delle obiezioni, qualcosa in cui si inserisca la citazione del Serianni e il parere di Necsus, qualcosa infine che mi piaccia ancora passata la seconda lettura .
Dopo aver letto e riletto parecchie volte l’intero thread, propongo come traduzione più vicina e insieme neutra una che avevo indicato fin dall’inizio . Non sarà certo LA traduzione definitiva, ma, secondo me, ha per sé qualche vantaggio che tenterò di spiegare .


La sua era una reazione istintiva <------------------>Sa réaction était une réaction instinctive​ 

È quasi parola per parola la frase italiana, salvo che in francese non è possibile che il pronome funga da antecedente e si sostituisca a « La sua reazione », che, anche in italiano, doveva cominciare la frase d’origine, quella senza pronome : « La sua reazione era una reazione istintiva »

Posto all’inizio, il gruppo « sa réaction » viene cosí messo in rilievo in francese. 
Se avessimo voluto una semplice enunciazione, avremmo detto « c’était une réaction instinctive » . 
Se vogliamo insistere sull’_autore_ della reazione, possiamo dire « Sa réaction à lui était instinctive » .
Se vogliamo insistere su l’istintività, diremo « Sa réaction était vraiment instinctive » .
E se vogliamo insistere ancora di più e su tutto, allora « Sa réaction à lui était vraiment instinctive » .
 
PS. @ Anaiss : Poi, se si tratta di enfatizzazione, ci sono tutte le possibilità basate su "C'est .... qui ..." . Mais ceci est une autre histoire ...


----------



## Anaiss

Caro matou, grazie per le ulteriori utilissime spiegazioni...
Meglio tardi che mai è riferito a me?
Per la verità non avevo più scritto interventi rilevanti da un po', le proposte più interessanti, da parte di tutti, erano praticamente già concentrate nella prima pagina! e vi avevo anche già ringraziato...
Grazie ancora per l'attenzione che avete prestato, veramente. 
Buonanotte.


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie a te Anaiss per aver dato vita a un thread cosi' appassionante, almeno matou e io ci siamo proprio appassionati... lui perchè voleva capire se c'è un significato particolare in questa costruzione italiana e io perchè vorrei sapere se in francese c'è un modo per rendere questa sfumatura. 
Caro matou nel tuo ultimo post aggiungerei la versione che a conti fatti forse è la piu' simile in francese, la proposta iniziale di Anaiss del post n. 4: C'était (o Cela/ça a été) une réaction instinctive *de sa part* mentre non mi convince piu' il rafforzativo "sa réaction *à lui*" perchè come diceva Necsus, qui non c'è contrapposizione quindi mi sembra che "à lui" sia troppo forte.
Tanti saluti e buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Meglio tardi che mai è riferito a me?
> Per la verità non avevo più scritto interventi rilevanti da un po', le proposte più interessanti, da parte di tutti, erano praticamente già concentrate nella prima pagina! e vi avevo anche già ringraziato...


Cara Anaiss, non mi sarei permesso ! Era pura autocritica della mia "controproduttività" .



Ruminante said:


> Caro matou nel tuo ultimo post aggiungerei la versione che a conti fatti forse è la piu' simile in francese, la proposta iniziale di Anaiss del post n. 4: C'était (o Cela/ça a été) une réaction instinctive *de sa part* mentre non mi convince piu' il rafforzativo "sa réaction *à lui*" perchè come diceva Necsus, qui non c'è contrapposizione quindi mi sembra che "à lui" sia troppo forte.
> Tanti saluti e buona domenica a tutti.


Cara Ruminante,
"De sa part", "à lui " ... È zuppa e pan bagnato, solo che "de sa part" è un po' più elegante . Ho ripreso "C'était" invece di "Cela/ça a été" perché non tutto è possibile con i tempi composti e volevo evitare questa complicazione supplementare . 
OT : Ma perché 'sto nick di Ruminante ?

Un caro saluto a tutte e due


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> "De sa part", "à lui " ... È zuppa e pan bagnato"


Buongiorno M., grazie per la pazienza. 
Ripensavo stamattina (per questo ho scelto ruminante, perchè ho notato che le idee le digerisco un po' poi ci ripenso) che "Sa réaction à lui" si traduce credo "La reazione sua" che foneticamente si avvicina a "La sua ..." 

OT: e poi sinceramente tante cose in francese non le ho mai approfondite anche se avrei voluto, e in questo thread ne ho trovato l'occasione.
Pero' credo veramente che devo prendere esempio da te e provare a lungo le varie possibilità prima di pubblicarle: il mio problema è che le obiezioni mi vengono solo quando è troppo tardi, quando ho "postato". E' come se un'idea non riesca a svilupparsi se è solo nella mia testa... Finora non sono riuscita a disciplinarmi ma so che ci vuole, non tutti hanno la tua pazienza e gentilezza  
Grazie di tutto, mi hai dato tanti input.
P.S. Anaiss anche tu sei fantastica


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> "(...) Sa réaction à lui" si traduce credo "La reazione sua" che foneticamente si avvicina a "La sua ..." Notato, grazie !
> Pero' credo veramente che devo prendere esempio da te e provare a lungo le varie possibilità prima di pubblicarle (con il rischio però di fare come me, publicarle quando nessuno ricorda più il thread  ) : il mio problema è che le obiezioni mi vengono solo quando è troppo tardi, quando ho "postato".


No dimenticarti di usare la possibilità di editing : ai moderatori non piacciono le autorisposte !
Buona domenica .
MPC


----------



## VRF

Bonjour tout le monde,

je ne vois pas quel est le problème à dire:

"Sa réaction fut instinctive"

Ce serait, à mon avis, la traduction littéraire de la phrase d'origine...


----------



## matoupaschat

Littéraire ou littérale ?


----------



## VRF

Pardon, pardon, littérale


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord, il n'y a aucun problème à dire "sa réaction fut instinctive" . On s'amusait juste à savoir s'il y avait une nuance traduisible en français ...


----------

